# Pre M on water soaked lawn



## Theycallmemrr (May 16, 2019)

It is about time to put down pre m on my lawn but it rained today and is suppose to rain until next Friday. Should I put some down or wait until it dries out?


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

Theycallmemrr said:


> It is about time to put down pre m on my lawn but it rained today and is suppose to rain until next Friday. Should I put some down or wait until it dries out?


Liquid or granular ?

If liquid, probably no issue as long as you aren't getting run off.

Granular? I would probably wait.


----------



## Theycallmemrr (May 16, 2019)

FATC1TY said:


> Theycallmemrr said:
> 
> 
> > It is about time to put down pre m on my lawn but it rained today and is suppose to rain until next Friday. Should I put some down or wait until it dries out?
> ...


Liquid. I am going to put down prodiamine and simazine.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

I'd spray, but only if I was confident I could get after it in, or had a decent rain and would avoid some runoff.


----------



## Shizzlestix66 (Aug 30, 2020)

I've been worrying about the same thing. Soil temps are really close to pre m time. Looks like it might cool down a bit next week in Atlanta. Maybe that will buy us a week or two to dry out and get it down.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

Shizzlestix66 said:


> I've been worrying about the same thing. Soil temps are really close to pre m time. Looks like it might cool down a bit next week in Atlanta. Maybe that will buy us a week or two to dry out and get it down.


This is also my game plan. It's been super wet, temps are around 50-51 here at 4 inches, but just recently spiked. I expect this cold front to drop it back down, and we've got some time. Forsythia isn't blooming yet, snd I'm planning on doing it maybr next weekend if drying up.


----------



## gooodawgs (Jul 10, 2020)

Same gameplan here - pre em going down in a week or two. I'm in north Atlanta.


----------



## Shizzlestix66 (Aug 30, 2020)

gooodawgs said:


> Same gameplan here - pre em going down in a week or two. I'm in north Atlanta.


I've been 2nd guessing my timing. I'm glad to see I wasn't the only one holding out. I'm out in Covington close to Jackson Lake.


----------



## GrassAndWater12 (Jan 5, 2019)

Glad to see I wasn't the only one in this situation. I went ahead and sprayed Prodiamine two days ago. I'm in South GA


----------



## LAG Gamecock (Apr 23, 2019)

I'm waiting for it to dry out a little before I spray.


----------



## Joeeeekkkkk (Jan 28, 2021)

Sorry for the ignorance, but what is the main issue with putting it down on a saturated lawn?


----------



## cldrunner (May 14, 2019)

@Joeeeekkkkk Think of your lawn like a sponge. If the sponge is full of water it will not absorb anymore water and will run off the side of the sponge. If the ground is saturated your chemical will not absorb into the soil and run off and not be absorbed by the soil. You could also end up moving more chemical into lower lying areas and actually over treating those areas. If you see standing water it is usually best not to treat.


----------



## Joeeeekkkkk (Jan 28, 2021)

cldrunner said:


> @Joeeeekkkkk Think of your lawn like a sponge. If the sponge is full of water it will not absorb anymore water and will run off the side of the sponge. If the ground is saturated your chemical will not absorb into the soil and run off and not be absorbed by the soil. You could also end up moving more chemical into lower lying areas and actually over treating those areas. If you see standing water it is usually best not to treat.


Thanks makes sense. Guessing my pre m app on Saturday most likely won't do much then. Ground was pretty saturated and it was lightly raining soon after I put it down (my main reason for doing it thinking it'd water in). May just let it ride and apply again in 6 weeks or so as I planned.


----------



## Shizzlestix66 (Aug 30, 2020)

Has anyone put down pre emergent yet. The rain won't stop and it's really really close to time to put down.


----------



## Theycallmemrr (May 16, 2019)

Shizzlestix66 said:


> Has anyone put down pre emergent yet. The rain won't stop and it's really really close to time to put down.


@Shizzlestix66 
I emailed my local ag extension today and waiting to hear back about this. We are suppose to have more rain this weekend as well. 😭


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

Shizzlestix66 said:


> Has anyone put down pre emergent yet. The rain won't stop and it's really really close to time to put down.


I sprayed my Specticle Flo on Sunday morning. I also scalped down on Saturday.

I lightly watered it in, just barely enough to tack down and we got a gentle little sprinkle last night. I'm confident we had enough, especially since we have ALOT of rain coming this weekend. I think I timed it well, I don't like putting it down when expecting a really heavy rain due to the slope I have. I would get it down before this Friday, if you are expecting similar weather. It'll be warming nicely.


----------



## Automate (Aug 14, 2020)

I didn't get too much rain today and my forecast is showing sunny the next three days. So I'm hoping to put it down Thursday afternoon before the rain starts Thursday evening.


----------



## Shizzlestix66 (Aug 30, 2020)

I'm gonna pick up some granular prodiamine and get down Tuesday or Wednesday. I would love to use my 65 wdg in my new spreadermate but I haven't had a chance to test it out with water first. We've been mega slammed at work so no time to try it out. I guess granular is better than nothing. Has anyone heard anything good or bad about the Lesco 007 that lowes is carrying? The .68 stonewall version. Was thinking of trying that in the time crunch I'm in.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

Shizzlestix66 said:


> I'm gonna pick up some granular prodiamine and get down Tuesday or Wednesday. I would love to use my 65 wdg in my new spreadermate but I haven't had a chance to test it out with water first. We've been mega slammed at work so no time to try it out. I guess granular is better than nothing. Has anyone heard anything good or bad about the Lesco 007 that lowes is carrying? The .68 stonewall version. Was thinking of trying that in the time crunch I'm in.


Being honest, if you've got the right red nozzles, snd know your area of coverage it's pretty easy.

40psi, it's super close to 1 gallon per 1k square ft. Steady walking pace, it's really really close. I did water once or twice and it's easy to replicate. I don't think you'd have trouble spraying and then letting Mother Nature water it in later this week.


----------



## Shizzlestix66 (Aug 30, 2020)

FATC1TY said:


> Shizzlestix66 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm gonna pick up some granular prodiamine and get down Tuesday or Wednesday. I would love to use my 65 wdg in my new spreadermate but I haven't had a chance to test it out with water first. We've been mega slammed at work so no time to try it out. I guess granular is better than nothing. Has anyone heard anything good or bad about the Lesco 007 that lowes is carrying? The .68 stonewall version. Was thinking of trying that in the time crunch I'm in.
> ...


I've got both sets of red nozzles. I just wanna try before I really use it. I work long hours on 3rd shift so I dont have much time to get used to it. I'm anxious to try it. Might do some Bifin to break it in.


----------



## cldrunner (May 14, 2019)

@Shizzlestix66 A good way to practice would be to put a very light rate of prodiamine down this week. Another light rate next week with a different pattern. Get some good practice with light rates. For instance if you were putting down a total of .40 ounces this spring try .10 oz. every week for four weeks. That will give you some great practice.


----------



## Shizzlestix66 (Aug 30, 2020)

That sounds good under normal circumstances. I've got 2 days before rain moves in plus I work 12-14 hours a night.i normally do apps on the weekends but we have had a pretty wet winter. I normally spray prodiamine but I'm just stretched on time. I've just got the perfect storm of rain and soil temps rising.


----------



## gooodawgs (Jul 10, 2020)

Seems like a lot of us Ga folks are debating on when to throw down the pre-em. Originally the forecast was calling for .5" of rain on Friday, so I was planning to put the prodiamine out on Thursday. Now the forecast is showing 1.5" of rain on Friday.

So we've talked about not putting prodiamine out on a water-soaked lawn, but what about putting it out before this much rain? I'm worried I need to push it out another few days, but temperatures are starting to climb.

Wait a few more days or just hope that it doesn't get washed away on Friday?


----------



## Theycallmemrr (May 16, 2019)

gooodawgs said:


> Seems like a lot of us Ga folks are debating on when to throw down the pre-em. Originally the forecast was calling for .5" of rain on Friday, so I was planning to put the prodiamine out on Thursday. Now the forecast is showing 1.5" of rain on Friday.
> 
> So we've talked about not putting prodiamine out on a water-soaked lawn, but what about putting it out before this much rain? I'm worried I need to push it out another few days, but temperatures are starting to climb.
> 
> Wait a few more days or just hope that it doesn't get washed away on Friday?


I would be afraid of it washing away. I am in the same boat. I have been watching the soil temps and weather. I am probably going to wait until next weekend.


----------



## Shizzlestix66 (Aug 30, 2020)

Theycallmemrr said:


> gooodawgs said:
> 
> 
> > Seems like a lot of us Ga folks are debating on when to throw down the pre-em. Originally the forecast was calling for .5" of rain on Friday, so I was planning to put the prodiamine out on Thursday. Now the forecast is showing 1.5" of rain on Friday.
> ...


You thinking the weekend of the 6th. I bought some granular dithiopyr this morning but I'd rather spray the prodiamine I have. I'm worried it's getting to late. But I tend to be a worrier.


----------



## coreystooks (Aug 6, 2019)

@Shizzlestix66 I'm in the same boat over here in north Alabama supposed to rain from this Friday to the next and at the same time soil temp is going to be crossing 50 degrees.


----------



## gooodawgs (Jul 10, 2020)

Looks like weather forecast has now switched back to estimating 1/2" of rain on Friday in the Atlanta area - I'm throwing down Thursday evening!


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

I would spray Thursday if you can, but granular shouldn't be an issue I think if you aren't sloped really bad.

I put mine down this past weekend, the rain and the warming trend along with soil temps got me to bite.


----------



## gooodawgs (Jul 10, 2020)

@FATC1TY do you think 1" of rain is too much if I spray Thursday? Dont want it to wash away. Forecast keeps changing between .5" and 1"


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

I sprayed down the low rate (0.173oz) of prodiamine last night, along with 0.05#N & 0.3oz Ferrous Sulfate (for the overseeded PRG). My ground is still wet in some areas but I mostly concentrated on the main non-swale area.

For those on the fence... get something down if you can. Since we generally do split rates it's always better to get ahead of the trend than behind it, especially since we'll have another application coming in 4-6 weeks. Prodiamine doesn't wash out like nitrogen does. It sticks to the soil colloids in the top inch layer of soil and mostly gets degraded by sun & microbial activity. You don't lose anything by going a bit early. Especially since it looks to be raining for the next 5 days or so! I say get ahead of it.


----------



## Shizzlestix66 (Aug 30, 2020)

Finally got to break In my new mower then the new spreadermate b today with some prodiamine. Weather is perfect. Dodged the rain we were supposed to get. Wheeewwww.


----------



## gooodawgs (Jul 10, 2020)

Man the soil temp spiked in Atlanta this weekend. I was checking daily and it was in the 40s. I had planned to spray prodiamine next weekend as this weekend we had too much rain and I wanted to make sure the soil wasn't saturated - but now soil is in the high 50s! I should have put it out early as I feel like I'm behind now.

Rain is scheduled for the next 2 days, so I'll have to just wait a little longer. Hopefully the last 6 month app in late September is holding...

Next year I'm putting down early.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

gooodawgs said:


> Man the soil temp spiked in Atlanta this weekend. I was checking daily and it was in the 40s. I had planned to spray prodiamine next weekend as this weekend we had too much rain and I wanted to make sure the soil wasn't saturated - but now soil is in the high 50s! I should have put it out early as I feel like I'm behind now.
> 
> Rain is scheduled for the next 2 days, so I'll have to just wait a little longer. Hopefully the last 6 month app in late September is holding...
> 
> Next year I'm putting down early.


It was a crapshoot. This weekend would have been ideal, and I'm crazy glad I got mine down the weekend before.

I got a feeling looking at the forecast we are looking at some climbing temps and rain. I've noticed the weeds around the area are going crazy. Hope you hold, I would try to get it down ASAP. The forsythia is even trying to bloom, which is IMO almost the last "you better get it down!"warning.


----------



## gooodawgs (Jul 10, 2020)

I'm going to try and spray tomorrow if the rain holds off. Kicking myself for not getting to it last weekend.


----------



## cldrunner (May 14, 2019)

gooodawgs said:


> I'm going to try and spray tomorrow if the rain holds off. Kicking myself for not getting to it last weekend.


The five day average soil temp in your town is 53.4F. Your timing anytime this week or even next would almost seem to be perfect to me.


----------



## Automate (Aug 14, 2020)

I got mine down last Thursday but you will probably be OK. My forecast calls for 32 Saturday and Sunday nights.


----------



## gooodawgs (Jul 10, 2020)

Got it down this afternoon, ground actually wasn't too saturated. Now we have .5"+ rain coming so I can breathe easy. Picked up some extra Celsius today just in case something gets through :thumbup:


----------



## Theycallmemrr (May 16, 2019)

I sprayed my yard on Saturday with prodiamine and simazine. I think it was the right time to spray. Time will tell.


----------



## mowww (Jan 16, 2018)

Well timed info from NC State on the effect of saturated soils on various PreMs: https://www.turffiles.ncsu.edu/2021/02/effect-of-waterlogged-soil-on-preemergence-herbicides-in-turfgrass-systems/?src=rss


----------

